# All Out Customs: Car Stereo Accessories



## All Out Customs

I have gotten a couple pms from you guys about car stereo accessories so I decided to just start up a topic. A lot of the parts that I can get a hold of are imported from China, however every once in a while ,my partners will invest a little in name brand products. I will try to update as more inventory comes in. Aside from accessories, we can also provide products from Metra,( http://www.metraonline.com )which is a manufacturer of kits and harnesses along with other different product lines. Right now there is no storefront, we are going to be doing only mail order from this facility. Please have patience as we are still organizing and getting ready to move into full swing, and are planning an online store in the near future. PM me for any inquiries and I will try my best to get you taken care of.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

A few people were intersted in seeing a close up shot of the strands of the zero gauge wire, so I tried to use the pen as a reference point.




















# 1/0 Gauge
# 3969 Strands
# 100% O.F.C (Oxygen Free Copper)
# 50 ft

$120


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

For those of you that build your own boxes, and need speaker terminals, we have these ones from The Install Bay.


----------



## All Out Customs

Kicker Amp kit includes 17 feet of 4 gauge power line, 3 feet of ground wire, and remote wire.


----------



## All Out Customs

This kit comes with 17 feet 8 gauge power wire, 3 feet ground wire, and 17 feet remote wire.


----------



## All Out Customs

Kicker Tweeters with crossover


----------



## incman78

I'm gonna be needing a few anl fuse holders and distribution blocks that fit 1/0. And say 20 1/0 crimp on terminals. Oh and 100 ft of 10 or 12 gauge speaker wire. WhY kinda deal can you make me?


----------



## All Out Customs

Got some bins full of vehicle specific wire harnesses to connect from factory to aftermarket radios.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 15 2010, 06:05 PM~16304037
> *I'm gonna be needing a few anl fuse holders and distribution blocks that fit 1/0. And say 20 1/0 crimp on terminals. Oh and 100 ft of 10 or 12 gauge speaker wire. WhY kinda deal can you make me?
> *



Sounds good we have these that are single zero gauge to dual 4 gauge out










As for the ANL fuses, how many amps are you looking to run?

We got 100, 150, 200, 250, 300 Amp Anl fuses.

Zero gauge connectors top left hand side










Speaker wire....


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 15 2010, 06:05 PM~16304037
> *I'm gonna be needing a few anl fuse holders and distribution blocks that fit 1/0. And say 20 1/0 crimp on terminals. Oh and 100 ft of 10 or 12 gauge speaker wire. WhY kinda deal can you make me?
> *



U got pm....Thanks


----------



## Airborne

god damn! Great thread bro!


----------



## incman78

So what's the prices?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 16 2010, 09:38 AM~16308671
> *So what's the prices?
> *


You got PM


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

ANY RADIO KITS FOR A 1985 GRAND PRIX...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

PRICE?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 16 2010, 08:45 PM~16312911
> *ANY RADIO KITS FOR A 1985 GRAND PRIX...
> *



Yessir check your pm.


----------



## 808cutlass

meannnn!!!!, will definitely be giving you a pm for some goodies real soon.


----------



## brian84corvette

whats the price on ten of the 1/0 guage wire ends posted on the wall ?

I think I counted 40 that I will need when I re do my wire on my hydros to 1/0 guage wire.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Jan 18 2010, 12:33 AM~16323559
> *meannnn!!!!, will definitely be giving you a pm for some goodies real soon.
> *



:biggrin: Let me know when you ready!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 18 2010, 12:46 AM~16323662
> *whats the price on ten of the 1/0 guage wire ends posted on the wall ?
> 
> I think I counted 40 that I will need when I re do my wire on my hydros to 1/0 guage wire.
> *



Wire Ring Terminals 1/0 Gauge 3/8" Connectors are $1.50 each and we sell them in batches of ten. Thank you for your interest and go ahead and let us know when you are ready.


----------



## 79 cutty

You can go ahead and just sponser me and ship me about 8 rolls of 1/0. (4 power and 4 ground please!) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2010, 06:30 AM~16336771
> *You can go ahead and just sponser me and ship me about 8 rolls of 1/0. (4 power and 4 ground please!)  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

how much would some 14 gauge speaker wire run me? 50ft


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 19 2010, 12:06 PM~16339290
> *:biggrin:
> *


I will take that as they are packaged up ready to ship....I will pm you shipping address! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 19 2010, 12:15 PM~16339352
> *how much would some 14 gauge speaker wire run me? 50ft
> *


I have a couple guys interested in the thicker gauge wire and could probably hook you up with that thicker gauge and 50 feet for $20 plus $11 shipping. Let me know if you wanna push forward with this and we can go ahead and discuss payment.


----------



## egan808

TTT fo da homie from kalihi


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by egan808_@Jan 20 2010, 12:35 AM~16348587
> *TTT fo da homie from kalihi
> *



Thank you for the support bro!


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 19 2010, 11:53 PM~16348258
> *I have a couple guys interested in the thicker gauge wire and could probably hook you up with that thicker gauge and 50 feet for $20 plus $11 shipping.  Let me know if you wanna push forward with this and I can we can go ahead and discuss payment.
> *


i should be ready to go ahead and by this very soon. i have the last pieces for my system coming in and i will definitely get ahold of u  thanks!


----------



## All Out Customs

36 Square feet of Dynamat 










Shipped one out to Hawaii today....


----------



## gvsoriano

ALL OUT CUSTOMS...doin BIG THANGS!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE

*All Out Customs *doing it big... Great Service & Prices...


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by gvsoriano_@Jan 20 2010, 11:25 AM~16351401
> *ALL OUT CUSTOMS...doin BIG THANGS!!!
> *


Thanks bro, lets put some equipment in that Cadi!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 20 2010, 04:40 PM~16354392
> *All Out Customs doing it big... Great Service & Prices...
> *



Thanks, just tryin to help out the lowrider community.


----------



## All Out Customs

Got your replacement remotes for them DEI Products.


----------



## 808boi

Auwwwrite baddah Jerry n All Out Cutoms!!! Alohaz and One big CheeeeeHuuu


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 808boi_@Jan 21 2010, 08:46 AM~16362166
> *Auwwwrite baddah Jerry n All Out Cutoms!!! Alohaz and One big CheeeeeHuuu
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 24 2010, 06:21 AM~16392215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 1/2's shipped to 27332 Sanford, nc? 3 pair?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 24 2010, 08:53 AM~16392832
> *6 1/2's shipped to 27332 Sanford, nc? 3 pair?
> *



U got PM.


----------



## All Out Customs

Some stuff on its way to Hawaii.


----------



## All Out Customs

4 Blue Power Wire


----------



## All Out Customs

Just got a few Kicker Products in.


----------



## All Out Customs

Slim Line Kicker Comp VT 10" and 12"





















# Shallow mount Subwoofer
# 2 Ohm Impedance voice coil
# RMS Power 400 watts
# Peak power handling 800 watts
# Ultra-thin mounting depth ideal for limited space installation
# Injection-molded polymineral cone
# Santoprene® Surround
# Mounting depth 4-3/16"
# Frequency response 25-350 Hz


----------



## All Out Customs

Some of my fam from Hawaii went to the 2010 CES in Vegas

Any Rockford Fosgate fans out there? Let me know I got your hookup. 



















more pics comin....


----------



## All Out Customs

These 3.5" are perfect for swapping out those front factory speakers in a G-Body.


----------



## All Out Customs

These 4x10 will fit in the rear deck of a G-Body


----------



## All Out Customs

We are now offering a full line of Monster Performance Car Products. For more information of products, checkout their website. If you have inquiries on any of their products, send me a pm.

http://www.monstercable.com/mpc/product_pa...sp?section=four


----------



## All Out Customs

Maximize your power with Monster Cable.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 4 2010, 10:31 AM~16510460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 3 2010, 12:50 AM~16496921
> *Some of my fam from Hawaii went to the 2010 CES in Vegas
> 
> Any Rockford Fosgate fans out there?  Let me know I got your hookup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics comin....
> *


Those new RF amps are pretty slick, only down side is that they don't become custom any more when other people still have the same one.  Just have to find an air brush artist to do custom ones! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 8 2010, 01:20 PM~16549877
> *How much shipped?  :biggrin:
> *



 

Here's anotha one..


----------



## DiegoPat

*TTT FOR ALL OUT CUSTOMS!*

*Might be hitting you up bro for an upgraded system for the wifey's ride. *


----------



## meauli

wasup uce
whats the price on 2 L7 10s
thanks


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Feb 9 2010, 02:15 PM~16561768
> *TTT FOR ALL OUT CUSTOMS!
> 
> Might be hitting you up bro for an upgraded system for the wifey's ride.
> *


Let me know when you ready bro.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by meauli_@Feb 9 2010, 11:42 PM~16569055
> *wasup uce
> whats the price on 2 L7 10s
> thanks
> *


You got PM.


----------



## gramma

THIS THE GUY RIGHT HERE...HE HOOK UM UP :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Feb 10 2010, 12:36 AM~16569553
> *THIS THE GUY RIGHT HERE...HE HOOK UM UP  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks tryin my best to keep you all happy.


----------



## All Out Customs

4"X10" to 6"x9" Speaker Adapter made for many GM models, such as G-Bodies.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 15 2010, 03:20 PM~16302653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED 2 ROLLS OF RED O


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 11 2010, 12:42 AM~16580185
> *I NEED 2 ROLLS OF RED O
> *



Check your PM UCE!


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 10 2010, 10:52 PM~16579194
> *4"X10" to 6"x9" Speaker Adapter made for many GM models, such as G-Bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

price on fuse/fuse holder for 4 gauge in and out power wire, and 2 box terminals shipped to 28546?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Feb 11 2010, 06:50 PM~16587063
> *price on fuse/fuse holder for 4 gauge in and out power wire, and 2 box terminals shipped to 28546?
> *



Sent you a PM bro. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 11 2010, 02:59 AM~16580463
> *:0
> *


Wassup bro, what's crackin! :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16589044
> *Wassup bro, what's crackin!  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up bro! I just noticed your thread. Definitely gonna hit you up when I get the Monte back on the streets.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Wicked_@Feb 12 2010, 07:59 PM~16597546
> *Whats up bro! I just noticed your thread. Definitely gonna hit you up when I get the Monte back on the streets.
> *


No problem bro, let me know when you ready. :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

CAN U GET MI A BOX THE FIT BETWEEN MY CYLINDERS IN THE BACK OF THE REGAL?


----------



## All Out Customs

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Gonna send you a pm.


----------



## All Out Customs

Got these door lock actuators for those that want to upgrade from manual to power door locks.










Here's how they look installed. I installed four of them in a Corolla recently.


----------



## All Out Customs

For those that want to add an amplifier using a factory system, these High to Low Converters are available. On one end there are wires provided. These may be connected to the speaker output either behind the head unit or near any speaker. The other end has outputs for RCA connection.


----------



## All Out Customs

We got these cost effective amp kits for those that are installing basic setups.


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16580136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what this go for? Is it hard to install?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Feb 25 2010, 09:54 PM~16728685
> *what this go for? Is it hard to install?
> *



You got PM. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Can you tell me if they make an aftermarket stero install kit for an 83 cadillac coupe deville? I see them listed for 85 and above. I thought the 83's were the same :dunno:


----------



## All Out Customs

For an 83, you will have to cutout your own hole. Thats what we did a while back on a buddys Fleetwood Brougham. Give me some time and I'll get some pics up.


----------



## All Out Customs

Here you go KAKALAK, not the best pics, but you get the idea.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

watup J how much for a roll of orange or silver 1/0 gauge fora set up or if you got asize bigger LMK thanks.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 27 2010, 03:15 AM~16739725
> *Here you go KAKALAK, not the best pics, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh okay, thanks alot. :biggrin: So the radio only is fastened by the panel? Theirs nothing behind it that holds it?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2010, 06:32 AM~16740580
> *Oh okay, thanks alot.  :biggrin:  So the radio only is fastened by the panel? Theirs nothing behind it that holds it?
> *



There is a long metal backstrap that is nut and bolted to da chasis.....Find a good spot to secure it. Tell you what, I'll hook you up homie, PM me your address and I'd be glad to help you out and send you some.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 27 2010, 05:31 AM~16740471
> *watup J how much for a roll of orange or silver 1/0 gauge fora set up or if you got asize bigger LMK thanks.
> *


pm sent


----------



## DA HITTA

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 27 2010, 06:50 AM~16740607
> *There is a long metal backstrap that is nut and bolted to da chasis.....Find a good spot to secure it.  Tell you what, I'll hook you up homie, PM me your address and I'd be glad to help you out and send you some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











here is a pic of my trunk homie so youll have an idea of what iam working with..


----------



## KAKALAK

I got the panel off yesterday, I about broke the panel :uh: I didnt realize there were screws behind the vents :twak: But I didnt break it


----------



## All Out Customs

On its way to SC...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 2 2010, 01:34 AM~16767720
> *On its way to SC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you get my pm ??


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 2 2010, 10:16 AM~16771303
> *did you get my pm ??
> *


  :biggrin: 
:yes: PM Sent right back.


----------



## swanginslabsintx

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 17 2010, 10:57 AM~16639852
> *We got these cost effective amp kits for those that are installing basic setups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a amp kit?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 2 2010, 10:52 PM~16776791
> *  :biggrin:
> :yes: PM Sent right back.
> *


yo bro..... I took the deck apart last night...... totally apart, and cleaned all the sand in the tracks. Shit works good now. I did forget to replace one screw........ it went to the track. :burn: I found out after it was all back together. If It causes a problem I do it again but I dont want to take it back apart :no: spent 2 hours on it last night. I suprised my self :happysad:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by swanginslabsintx_@Mar 3 2010, 11:09 PM~16791445
> *how much for a amp kit?
> *


pm sent


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 4 2010, 12:54 PM~16796071
> *yo bro..... I took the deck apart last night...... totally apart, and cleaned all the sand in the tracks. Shit works good now. I did forget to replace one screw........ it went to the track. :burn: I found out after it was all back together. If It causes a problem I do it again but I dont want to take it back apart :no: spent 2 hours on it last night. I suprised my self :happysad:
> *



Good job man, just takes a little patience. Glad it was a simple fix. Your package should be there soon.  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 4 2010, 04:53 PM~16796531
> *Good job man, just takes a little patience. Glad it was a simple fix. Your package should be there soon.    :thumbsup:
> *


I got it today bro!!! Thanks alot for the speaker wire.... That will come in handy when wiring the subs :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=529947



 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti_Ohana_CC

Hey bro, get at me with a whole package: indash touch screen, 6.5 door speakers, 2 12's and a amp.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Gotti_Ohana_CC_@Mar 13 2010, 12:16 PM~16880438
> *Hey bro, get at me with a whole package: indash touch screen, 6.5 door speakers, 2 12's and a amp.
> *



Wassup man, pm me your phone number and a good time to call so that I can call you to discuss some options concerning brands. 

Mahalo,

Jerry


----------



## ILUVMY82

can you pm me prices for the kicker comp 12's, the basic amp kits, and hi/ low converters, and kits and harness's if you could get me price's on all that in a pm it would be great also how do we setup accounts with you to do more future business


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 14 2010, 11:27 AM~16886833
> *can you pm me prices for the kicker comp 12's, the basic amp kits, and hi/ low converters, and kits and harness's if you could get me price's on all that in a pm it would be great also how do we setup accounts with you to do more future business
> *


PM sent


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## skraper85

how much for two sets of these



> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 10 2010, 10:52 PM~16579194
> *4"X10" to 6"x9" Speaker Adapter made for many GM models, such as G-Bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

Skraper85.....$18 each...x2=$36 plus $17 shipping in a flat rate USPS box with delivery confirmation= $53 shipped.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 6 2010, 02:49 PM~17114342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro what about an 
XpressKit Programmable Platform # 06: GM Override Interface XK06 with firmware PLXR3.0 how much for it if you got it


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Apr 9 2010, 12:27 AM~17141926
> *Hey bro what about an
> XpressKit Programmable Platform # 06: GM Override Interface XK06 with firmware PLXR3.0 how much for it if you got it
> *



PM sent


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 9 2010, 10:23 AM~17144242
> *PM sent
> *


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 15 2010, 05:53 PM~16303951
> *Kicker Amp kit includes 17 feet of 4 gauge power line, 3 feet of ground wire, and remote wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this kit  

also to man that i not filling your inbox up with price requests pm me your prices on every thing from speaker wire to power wire like the spools that i see in the pics thanks in advance


----------



## All Out Customs

sent ya pm road dog


----------



## All Out Customs

Perfect for factory replacement on g-bodies.


----------



## DeeLoc

gotta little shopping with you to do


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Apr 30 2010, 01:16 AM~17349039
> *gotta little shopping with you to do
> *



For sure man we'll get your highs screamin and put king kong in your trunk.  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

got any amps to push 2 12'' kicker solo x's


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 1 2010, 09:37 AM~17359168
> *got any amps to push 2 12'' kicker solo x's
> 
> 
> *


Sent you a PM bro.


----------



## DiegoPat

TTT for ALL OUT CUSTOMS![/b]  :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1

Do u have any EQ's bro? price range in the $60's - $120's


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@May 10 2010, 12:46 PM~17444149
> *Do u have any EQ's bro?  price range in the $60's - $120's
> *


pm sent


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 10 2010, 12:37 PM~17444082
> *TTT for ALL OUT CUSTOMS!* :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

PAC NOISE FILTERS help to minimize engine noise and connects between receiver's preamp outputs and amplifier.


----------



## All Out Customs

Sent to Saint Paul Park MN...if it fits, it ships!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 12 2010, 03:26 PM~17468221
> *Sent to Saint Paul Park MN...if it fits, it ships!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks familiar! :biggrin: 

Thanks again Jerry! You will definitely be hearing from me again soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## All Out Customs

More stuff on its way to St. Paul Park, MN.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

what types of battery terminals do you guys sell?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 17 2010, 10:29 PM~17523343
> *More stuff on its way to St. Paul Park, MN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 17 2010, 11:40 PM~17523922
> *what types of battery terminals do you guys sell?
> *


I can order these monster cable terminals
1/0 or 2 AWG into Three 4 AWG Split










or we have a few of these more cost effective ones


----------



## All Out Customs

Just got a few of these Amp kits in the new shipment....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

hey bro shoot me a pm I need some prices for 
a 50 foot roll of 1/0 gauge wire, the connectors for big3
2 fuses holders, one 0 gauge in and out , another 4 gauge in and 4 out
a 300 amp fuse and a 150 amp fuse


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@May 18 2010, 07:27 PM~17533319
> *hey bro shoot me a pm I need some prices for
> a 50 foot roll of 1/0 gauge wire, the connectors for big3
> 2 fuses holders, one 0 gauge in and out , another 4 gauge in and 4 out
> a 300 amp fuse and a 150 amp fuse
> *


pm sent


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 17 2010, 10:29 PM~17523343
> *More stuff on its way to St. Paul Park, MN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

JL Audio Equipped.......


----------



## sp00kyi3

ttt for all out customs another good hook up on them powdercoated rims 2 sets jerry tha man gracias :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:  :guns: :worship: :yessad: :yes: :h5: :420:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@May 29 2010, 12:21 AM~17638577
> *ttt for all out customs another good hook up on them powdercoated rims 2 sets jerry tha man gracias :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:    :guns:  :worship:  :yessad:  :yes:  :h5:  :420:
> *



Almost showtime! :biggrin: Glad we got it made in time.


----------



## All Out Customs

On its way to NC.


----------



## babycar

i like this thread


----------



## Airborne

what can you do for 1/0 lugs?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 3 2010, 09:26 PM~17690159
> *On its way to NC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wonder to who???? :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 3 2010, 09:47 PM~17691252
> *what can you do for 1/0 lugs?
> *


pm sent


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by babycar_@Jun 3 2010, 08:59 PM~17690616
> *i like this thread
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

do u make boxes???


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Jun 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17705659
> *do u make boxes???
> *



You got pm :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

This is for Jerry, Great Service man. I made this vid four days ago when i got the wiring just didnt post same day lol. 
Great Service, Fast Shipping, Good Product. Jerry will take care of you.

6YFvj9tXLg


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 9 2010, 12:29 PM~17738638
> *This is for Jerry, Great Service man. I made this vid four days ago when i got the wiring just didnt post same day lol.
> Great Service, Fast Shipping, Good Product. Jerry will take care of you.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6YFvj9tXLg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_6YFvj9tXLg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


Vid no workie


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

I see that.... I tried the layitlow and its not working

postavideofail
anyway heres a link instead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6YFvj9tXLg


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 9 2010, 12:34 PM~17738687
> *I see that.... I tried the layitlow and its not working
> 
> postavideofail
> anyway heres a link instead
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6YFvj9tXLg
> *


A 50 ft. Roll should definitely be more than enough to accomplish your Big 3 upgrade! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 9 2010, 12:29 PM~17738638
> *This is for Jerry, Great Service man. I made this vid four days ago when i got the wiring just didnt post same day lol.
> Great Service, Fast Shipping, Good Product. Jerry will take care of you.
> 
> 6YFvj9tXLg
> *



No problem bro, we are trying our best. Thanks for the you tube shoutout. We are honored to be able to help and glad it got there safely. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HoustoneTX

wats up how much for viper alarm and door lock actuators


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Houstone_@TX,Jun 11 2010, 12:49 PM~17760632
> *wats up how much for viper alarm and door lock actuators
> *



Sent you a pm with some options.


----------



## 64 NASTI

how much for 6-13.5w7"'s and 6- slash jl-1000's, 12 pairs of high end jl audio 5 1/2 w/tweeters


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 64 NASTI_@Jun 19 2010, 08:34 PM~17835364
> *how much for 6-13.5w7"'s and 6- slash jl-1000's, 12 pairs of high end jl audio 5 1/2 w/tweeters
> *



PM sent.


----------



## DiegoPat

*Taking you back on top bro!*

*TTT for ALL OUT CUSTOMS!*


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

New All Out Customs So Cal shop coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

I pad mounts  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SkltRqOF5k...player_embedded


----------



## All Out Customs

We have just become authorized dealer for Rockford Fosgate, and we are working on other brands this week.


----------



## PAT-RICK

wassup jerry congrats on the new store and on your forum sponsorship you really going all out for your customers :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jul 13 2010, 04:32 PM~18038211
> *wassup jerry congrats on the new store and on your forum sponsorship you really going all out for your customers :thumbsup:
> *


Right on Pat  , Thanks man, I'm trying my best to bring various products to the table and offer what seems appealing to the fellow lowriders out there. Its also a great way to support the layitlow movement. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 13 2010, 07:15 PM~18039727
> *Right on Pat   , Thanks man, I'm trying my best to bring various products to the table and offer what seems appealing to the fellow lowriders out there.  Its also a great way to support the layitlow movement.  :biggrin:
> *


I am a little bias, but can't go wrong with RF! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2010, 09:49 AM~18044154
> *I am a little bias, but can't go wrong with RF!  :biggrin:
> *



I'm working to get a few others along with Sundown Car Audio direct as well.  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 14 2010, 10:26 AM~18044387
> *I'm working to get a few others along with Sundown Car Audio direct as well.    :biggrin:
> *


That would be Grrrreeaaat! :biggrin: 

Still piecing my system together, but it stars:

2 SAZ-1000D's
2-z15's
SAE-50.4
3 sets of 6.5" PPI components. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wassup j ttt


----------



## All Out Customs

Yesterday there was an SPL competition in Hawaii where I originally started my passion for car audio. Here are the results taken from another forum that we sponsor as well. Looks like Sundown equipment was very prominent at this show. We are working to find out how to become authorized dealers for Sundown Audio.



Heres the results folks in the following format:
Name - Car / Sub(s) / Amp(s) (If available)
Run1 
Run2

Class A:
Sky-Aaron W Pamatigan - '95 Chevy Blazer / AQ HDC310-A / 2x Sundown SAZ-4500D
150.7 @ 52
DNE

Kendall Yu - '91 Honda Hatch / RE MT10 / 2x Rockford T4k
145.7 @ 55
147.0 @ 55

Class B:
Shane N Pamatigan - '00 Chevy Blazer / AQ HDC312-A / 2x Sundown SAZ-3000D
151.1 @ 52
151.3 @ 52

Phillip Balisacan - '91 Honda CRX / ? / ?
151.0 @ 60
151.0 @ 61

Herman K Kama II - '02 Volkswagen GTI / 2x RE SX10? / ?
141.9 @ 45
--

Brian Jones - '05 Dodge Caravan / ? / ?
141.6 @ 57
139.4 @ 57 (Sub swap)

Rodel Parel - '?? GMC Sierra Denali / RE SXX / Memphis
133.7 @ 42
--

Class C:
Donald Soares - '?? Honda / 2x SPLX 12" / Sound Digital 8kW
154.0 @ 54
153.9 @ 54

Sky-Aaron W Pamatigan - '95 Chevy Blazer / DD Z18 / 2x Sundown SAZ-4500D
153.0 @ 50
153.6 @ 50

Eric Gabris - '10 Nissan Pathfinder / Fi BTL18 / Sundown SAZ-3500D
146.9 @ 43
147.3 @ 43

Caton Gabrick - '08 GMC Envoy Denali / Ascendant Audio SMD18 / Sundown SAZ-4500D
146.8 @ 40
146.6 @ 40

Everett Vierra - '93 Honda Accord / Digital Designs / DLS
146.3 @ 45
145.7 @ 45

Sean Perreira - '90 Toyota 4Runner / Fi Q15 / Sundown SAZ-2000D
144.3 @ 43
140.9 @ 50

Duane Degray - '04 Honda Odyssey / Fi BTL18 / USAmps MD3D
143.6 @ 36
144.0 @ 36

Brandon Mahuka - '89 Nissan 240SX / Digital Designs 9515g / Sundown SAZ-3500D
143.1 @ 42
143.4 @ 37

Kori Lono - '?? Ford Explorer / ? / ?
DNE
142.1 @ 41

Shane Short - ???
140.7 @ 45
--

Italy - '?? Dodge Caliber / ? / ?
138.2 @ 39
138.9 @ 38

Class D:
Peter Hatanaka - '98 Nissan Pathfinder / 2x DD 9515 / Sound Digital 16kW
152.7 @ 41
152.9 @ 41

Ryan Carlos - '01 Toyota Sequoia / 2x Atomic Apocalypse X / Stetsom 12kW
148.1 @ 43
148.8 @ 43

John Allnatt - '?? Dodge Ram / 2x Orion 15" / Clifford Design 5kW
145.9 @ 45
--

Brian David Riley Jr - '08 Dodge Avenger / 2x Memphis 15" / 2x Memphis 1kW
144.8 @ 44
144.9 @ 49

Class E:
El - '89 Chevy Blazer / 8x Rockford T1 15" / 2x Rockford 4k
153.8 @ 47
154.0 @ 47

Daniel Perreira Jr - '?? Honda Hatch / 2x Digital Designs 9918 / Revolution Designs D9 5kW
153.4 @ 52
153.0 @ 53

Josh Costa - '96 Chevy Tahoe / 2x Mmats Juggernaut 18" / ?
151.6 @ 52
--

Kealii Bright - '01 Lincoln Navigator / 2x Kicker SoloX 18" / Stetsom 10kW
151.5 @ 43
150.8 @ 43

Mike - '?? Range Rover / 2x Ascendant Audio Havoc 18" / Sundown SAZ-3000D
145.4 @ 41
147.5 @ 41

Alfonso Angel - '97 Chevy Suburban / 8x Pioneer 10" / 2x Sundown SAZ-1500D
146.1 @ 39
146.0 @ 39

Tig Kehon - '?? Scion xB / 12x Kicker 12" / 2x Kicker 2500W
145.5 @ 37
--


----------



## 79 cutty

Big fan of their quality and customer service at Sundown! Jacob runs a great outfit!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 19 2010, 08:11 AM~18081138
> *Big fan of their quality and customer service at Sundown! Jacob runs a great outfit!
> *



Got an email from Jacob today. It won't be too long before we become authorized dealers of Sudnown Audio!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wassup jerri. how you been brah. the coils worked really good.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 19 2010, 09:46 PM~18088763
> *Got an email from Jacob today.  It won't be too long before we become authorized dealers of Sudnown Audio!   :biggrin:
> *


Awesome! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 20 2010, 02:57 AM~18090213
> *wassup jerri. how you been brah. the coils worked really good.
> *


Any pics or vids of the action?


----------



## All Out Customs

Granted this is a car stereo forum, but we are authorized dealers of BMH. We also offer suspension products as well. Here is a BMH adjustable y-bone kit that we just got in for a customer.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 22 2010, 12:41 AM~18109410
> *Granted this is a car stereo forum, but we are authorized dealers of BMH and others.  We also offer suspension products as well.  Here is a BMH adjustable y-bone kit that we just got in for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang BMH too....who aren't you authorized to sell? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2010, 11:21 AM~18110739
> *Dang BMH too....who aren't you authorized to sell?  :biggrin:
> *


13 year old girls :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey bro, do you have any tweeters that mount to the A pillar. I used to buy the "Boss" ones. LMK


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2010, 05:19 PM~18188789
> *13 year old girls :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wise not to get into selling those.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 08:36 AM~18204943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> wise not to get into selling those.
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 31 2010, 09:47 PM~18196561
> *Hey bro, do you have any tweeters that mount to the A pillar. I used to buy the "Boss" ones. LMK
> *


  Got some kicker ones available KKR08KS13


----------



## All Out Customs

We here at All Out Customs are proud distributors and support Roll'n DVD. :biggrin:  





































We test the video system in our customer's limo with Roll'n DVD.


----------



## All Out Customs

Out with the old....










In with the new...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 02:18 AM~18213647
> * Got some kicker ones available KKR08KS13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Feb 4 2010, 06:37 PM~16514929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo bro how much for a set off these kicker comps or kicker compVR if you have those what deal can you give me


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## All Out Customs

Built a custom slot ported box for 2 15 inch L7s










and put in a flip out in-dash deck...


----------



## TheOldSoul69

What other Kicker tweeters do you have and what are the prices??


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by TheOldSoul69_@Aug 19 2010, 11:46 AM~18353247
> *What other Kicker tweeters do you have and what are the prices??
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 6 2010, 02:49 PM~17114342
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:   
how much?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 26 2010, 07:36 PM~18416000
> *:biggrin:
> how much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## Gallo




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Authorized dealers for Stinger Products












Here is a link to the Stinger site:

http://www.stingerelectronics.com/


----------



## All Out Customs

Audiobahn equipment is back. Just talked to a sales rep and will be meeting with them at the SEMA show early November. They will uploading new information on the website later on this afternoon to see their new product line.

http://www.audiobahn.com/


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 10 2010, 05:05 AM~18775775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 11 2010, 06:06 AM~18781781
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

Out with the old...


----------



## All Out Customs

In with the new....


----------



## All Out Customs

Bluetooth Mic


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## sp00kyi3

sup homie


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Oct 15 2010, 12:07 AM~18816744
> *sup homie
> *


Wassup homie, nothin much, just trying to get organized at the shop.


----------



## All Out Customs

Got the crew together to help put the new sign board up on the store front.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## chairmnofthboard

Where are you located?

I need a remote for my Sony head unit. I lost it and I can't turn the radio on without it. It's one of those flip down deals.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 20 2010, 07:03 PM~18865015
> *Where are you located?
> 
> I need a remote for my Sony head unit. I lost it and I can't turn the radio on without it. It's one of those flip down deals.
> *


Man, I knew I had one somewhere. I found this one in one of my tool boxes. It's brand new in the plastic, never used. I think it could do the trick. PM me if this is the one you need, and its yours. I'm down to help a fellow lowrider brother out. I know the feeling of not having the remote handy. Besides, everyone needs music to ride to.


----------



## sp00kyi3

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 15 2010, 09:54 PM~18824710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats homie


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Oct 20 2010, 11:38 PM~18867724
> *congrats homie
> *


Thanks homie.....soon as we get settled in, I'm gonna put some work into that box. PM the info on the guy that does the embroidery, gotta make some AOC dickies work shirts.  Wassup with that Regal.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Oct 20 2010, 11:07 PM~18867507
> *Man, I knew I had one somewhere. I found this one in one of my tool boxes. It's brand new in the plastic, never used.  I think it could do the trick.  PM me if this is the one you need, and its yours.  I'm down to help a fellow lowrider brother out.  I know the feeling of not having the remote handy.  Besides, everyone needs music to ride to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think that will work. What do want for it?

Thanks!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Thanks for the fix. I now have music again!

:thumbsup: for AOC and a honest guy.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 23 2010, 07:20 PM~18890469
> *Thanks for the fix. I now have music again!
> 
> :thumbsup:  for AOC and a honest guy.
> *



It was good to meet you. Thanks for stopping by. I'm glad it all worked out.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## chairmnofthboard

I'll be there.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 29 2010, 02:31 PM~18941754
> *I'll be there.
> *


Thanks for stopping by homie!


----------



## All Out Customs

Before....










After...Still a work in progress...


----------



## 79 cutty

Display came out nice. Got any pics from your get together?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 16 2010, 06:08 AM~19080622
> *Display came out nice. Got any pics from your get together?
> *



Wassup bro, thanks, we only got a few hours of sleep trying to get it all put together. Its still not yet done, we got a lot of holes to fill in. I got a few pics, but it was mostly a crowd of family and good friends. There were a lot of other events such as toy drives and the boxing fight, which is understandable why there wasn't too many rides. I'm looking to do a holiday cruise night maybe some time soon.


----------



## All Out Customs

Hurry up boy, match up the colors and crimp them down. Over here we starting um young. :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Wasss up. My mom needs her stereo RE-installed. Some guy tried to do it and messed it up. Let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 18 2010, 08:08 PM~19105800
> *Wasss up. My mom needs her stereo RE-installed. Some guy tried to do it and messed it up. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


Come on by and lets get it done right.


----------



## All Out Customs

Happy Thanksgiving from all of us here at All Out Customs. Please be safe and designate a driver if you plan to consume alcohol.


----------



## rick383

whats your number need to my system for 64 pm back?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Nov 26 2010, 04:03 PM~19170040
> *whats your number need to my system for 64 pm back?
> *


(909) 258-3811


----------



## All Out Customs

Red Zero Gauge on its way to Hawaii.


----------



## All Out Customs

Here is a blown up sneak peak of our tiny ad that is going to be in upcoming So. Cal. Pennysaver...


----------



## gramma

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 30 2010, 11:55 AM~19202347
> *Red Zero Gauge on its way to Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got um couple days back..thank you :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Dec 9 2010, 05:28 PM~19286326
> *got um couple days back..thank you  :biggrin:
> *



I'm glad it got there safely. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Roll'n DVD Christmas special now until December 15th....$10 per DVD plus shipping we got a few left in stock. If you are local in the Inland Empire come by and pick up that perfect stocking stuffer for the homies.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Hows the move in going?


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Dec 9 2010, 07:17 PM~19287277
> *Hows the move in going?
> *


Wassup buddy, stop by when you get some free time.....we are just about done getting situated....looks waaay different from G.O.  Is the PIMPALA hanged up? Maybe you can roll through and we can take some flicks.


----------



## All Out Customs

Out with the old...











and in with the new...









Had to knockout this stereo quick, the customer took her man's car while he was at work..she wanted to surprise him with a new stereo as his Christmas gift.


----------



## All Out Customs

More pics in the AOC Build Log Topic...


----------



## 79 cutty

Happy new year Jerry!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 1 2011, 07:44 AM~19473470
> *Happy new year Jerry!
> *


  :thumbsup: On behalf of All Out Customs we would like to wish everyone a Happy and Prosperous new year, good health, joy, and happiness!


----------



## All Out Customs

Got them new Roll'n Volume 19 and Greateast Moments DVD in stock.


----------



## ROAD_DOG

hey bro how much for a amp hook up kit 4 gauge


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 8 2011, 07:46 PM~19543343
> *hey bro how much for a amp hook up kit 4 gauge
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ROAD_DOG

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 9 2011, 12:01 PM~19547600
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Jan 9 2011, 09:15 PM~19551643
> *
> *


Thanks for your inquiry, I just replied to you via PM.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ROAD_DOG

hey how much for a spool of the 1/0 gauge shipped to 93204


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup jerry


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 6 2011, 08:23 AM~20496721
> *Sup jerry
> *


Sup bro, just trying to handle business over here at the new shop in Paramount, Ca.


----------



## EVIL91

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 9 2011, 11:38 AM~20050911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOE 2 L7 12 AND SOME 2 GAGE OR 0 GAGE WIRE RED


----------



## Mr.Brown

Looking for a headunit w/ a SD card slot for my 79 Caddy, let me know what you got and how much.


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@May 18 2011, 03:54 PM~20580317
> *HOW MUCH FOE 2 L7 12 AND SOME 2 GAGE OR 0 GAGE WIRE RED
> *


pm sent


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@May 19 2011, 07:00 AM~20584431
> *Looking for a headunit w/ a SD card slot for my 79 Caddy, let me know what you got and how much.
> *


pm sent


----------



## FLA813DOVER

ay u got any dash kits for a 85 s10


----------



## cruisethewhip

what do you have for kenwood stereos? pm me any pics of what u have?
Paypal ready


----------



## cruisethewhip

ALSO:
do you what kind of speakers go on the front two doors of a 93 lincoln towncar?.
looks like 6x9s but nt too sure. i need kickers for those. let me know


----------



## All Out Customs

cruisethewhip said:


> ALSO:
> do you what kind of speakers go on the front two doors of a 93 lincoln towncar?.
> looks like 6x9s but nt too sure. i need kickers for those. let me know


 
PM Has been sent. Thanks for your inquiry


----------



## All Out Customs

FLA813DOVER said:


> ay u got any dash kits for a 85 s10




Its a 99-4644 Metra kit, this would be the best multi-kit for your application.


----------



## Hydrohype

All Out Customs said:


> Here is a blown up sneak peak of our tiny ad that is going to be in upcoming So. Cal. Pennysaver...


 i--coRtats on the whole shop homiw it looks like your goona khow what you doining whn you atart installs.... Owt he hear and sanfer, you can go to three differemt plaace; 
and get three diffrent storii'e....


----------



## All Out Customs

Bump for end of July Sale....10% off all RE Audio Products. More in-store specials as well.


----------



## drivebye

Any 8' mid range speaker for a rear deck of 07 chrysler 300 how much


----------



## All Out Customs

To Da Top!


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

Stereo Kit, Harness, Antenna Adapter, ASWC Steering Wheel Control and RCA Cables shipped to Hawaii today.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

X2


cruisethewhip said:


> ALSO:
> do you what kind of speakers go on the front two doors of a 93 lincoln towncar?.
> looks like 6x9s but nt too sure. i need kickers for those. let me know


X2


----------



## southsandiego

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> X2
> X2


 FOR TOWNCARS SPEAKERS ARE 5X7 OR 6X8 UP FRONT AND 6X9 IN THE BACK


----------



## All Out Customs

southsandiego said:


> FOR TOWNCARS SPEAKERS ARE 5X7 OR 6X8 UP FRONT AND 6X9 IN THE BACK


You got it right homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

sup bro I'm stock here hope u can help me wired up my subs ?


----------



## southsandiego

HOW MANY AMPS? HOW MANY CHAN. IS AMP WATTS?? THESE SUBS DONT LOOK LIKE DUAL VOICE COIL SO THEY CANT HANDLE CRAZY POWER ????THEY WILL SOUND GOOD THO......


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> sup bro I'm stock here hope u can help me wired up my subs ?
> View attachment 478767


----------



## southsandiego

ANY DECENT ANL FUSE HOLDERS??? WITH A 100AMP FUSE ..


All Out Customs said:


> Stereo Kit, Harness, Antenna Adapter, ASWC Steering Wheel Control and RCA Cables shipped to Hawaii today.


----------



## All Out Customs

southsandiego said:


> ANY DECENT ANL FUSE HOLDERS??? WITH A 100AMP FUSE ..





















Single Zero Gauge Input and Quad 4 Gauge Output


----------



## All Out Customs

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> sup bro I'm stock here hope u can help me wired up my subs ?
> View attachment 478767
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hared to tell from the pics, but they look like Kicker Comps. Do you know how many ohms they are per voice coil?
> 
> You can go to http://www.the12volt.com and click onto the Subwoofer Wiring link at the very top of the screen.
> 
> Here is a link for example...if they were three 4 ohm single voice coils....
> http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_configurations.asp?Q=3&I=41


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for some 6x8 n 6x9 kickers ks 3way....



All Out Customs said:


>


----------



## gramma

Thanks Jerry for the hook up on my Silverado parts!!!


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup homies....been out the loop, but we are gonna get back up into it. Stay tuned for some progresss pics.:thumbsup:


----------

